# Homemade anchor pole



## JFDBasser (Apr 26, 2012)

Made a simple anchor pole for my Tin today. Just a section of PVC with straps to attach it to the transom and a 6' section of aluminum flag pole. Looking for a fiberglass pole, but this will do for now. I used it today, it worked out great, simple to use and held the boat well in the soft bottom. Cost me about $1.50 for the straps, had the rest of the stuff in my basement, can't complain about that. Anyone else made one, love to see some pictures.


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## ShadowWalker (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice! I much prefer poles over traditional anchors.


----------



## JasonLester (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm working up the same thing. I'll try to remember pics when I do. I was thinking electrical conduit or even some PVC pipe if its thick enough. Need to finish a trolling motor mount first...


----------



## acabtp (Apr 27, 2012)

that kind of anchor looks real easy to use... but i can't think of a single lake around here where i'd be able to use it (mountainous terrain, everything is too deep). where do you guys use this kind of thing?


----------



## Bigkat650 (Apr 27, 2012)

Love the idea but the lakes I fish are all too deep... 95% of the time to be in 6ft of water or less, I may as well be standing on shore.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Apr 27, 2012)

acabtp said:


> that kind of anchor looks real easy to use... but i can't think of a single lake around here where i'd be able to use it (mountainous terrain, everything is too deep). where do you guys use this kind of thing?



Here our rivers have channels for barge traffic that are 15-20 feet deep, but there are lots of muddy flats that are only 6-7 feet deep or less, and a lot of shallow backwaters. In this case it is usually easier to stick into the bottom rather than tie off an anchor


----------



## acabtp (Apr 27, 2012)

ShadowWalker said:


> Here our rivers have channels for barge traffic that are 15-20 feet deep, but there are lots of muddy flats that are only 6-7 feet deep or less, and a lot of shallow backwaters. In this case it is usually easier to stick into the bottom rather than tie off an anchor


ah, that makes sense. around here we don't really have much for navigable rivers.


----------



## JFDBasser (Apr 27, 2012)

I mostly use my Tin at my sportsmans club, basically old stripmines converted into fishing lakes. When we panfish we tend to put the boat right against shore or up on a shoal and fish the deep holes around us. The pole works out for those situations. Thing I like is it takes up almost no space in the boat and is easy to use when I need it. 

I've never seen the need for a powerpole on my bassboat since I usually fish deeper also, but this works out great for my club.


----------



## nimmor (Apr 28, 2012)

Cool invention. That also is a cool looking old Evinrude.


----------



## Jay415 (Apr 28, 2012)

Great idea. Here is a perfect stake out pole you can use with it. 

https://kayakfishinggear.com/comingsoon-weareaddingnewproducts-1-1.aspx


----------



## JasonLester (Apr 28, 2012)

Jay415 said:


> Great idea. Here is a perfect stake out pole you can use with it.
> 
> https://kayakfishinggear.com/comingsoon-weareaddingnewproducts-1-1.aspx




Love Hook1. Chad and company are cool guys. ...not to hijack but have you seen some of the videos they put out. I kayak bass fish too so I love that forum too.


----------

